# Christmas in JULY



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Just thought Id spread some Steelhead cheer!!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Only a little over 2 months to go!:Banane08:


----------



## riverhack (Jul 2, 2011)

if you know where to go...they are in the rivers now along with a boat load of skams..come on up


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

riverhack said:


> if you know where to go...they are in the rivers now along with a boat load of skams..come on up


Not in Ohio the water gets too warm to have summer run fish like skamanias.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

My first fish last september was a skam for sure 31" no girth : (

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if states other than Ohio or PA stock skams in its tribs to Erie?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I know New York stocks them, but I think in Ontario, you would be surprised how early some fish come into out system, a few cold nights will do it...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Last september night temps were in the 40's and there were quite a few in cleveland harbor...i found a dead monster steelie by the rock hall too

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I love how my thread has taken off so heres some proof of a dead steelhead I found dead up at Euclid Creek ON AUGUST 9th.....Yepers AUGUST 9th


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Does anyone know if states other than Ohio or PA stock skams in its tribs to Erie?


I think the awnser to that is no because Im pretty sure that Cattaragaus creek doesnt get skams either... Just gotta take the 6-7 hour trip or hope to get lucky...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

A few cold late August nights and a lil rain and you can catch some in PA too...Woops....I gave it away....LOL


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I can already tell its gonna be a flame fest this year...I just have the feeling.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> I can already tell its gonna be a flame fest this year...I just have the feeling.


hahahahahahaha


----------

